# Sports commentary



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Just a quick one, I am currently watching Newcastle vs Spurs on Sky Italy..

As much as listening to the commentary helps my Italian I just do not find it as informative or entertaining as English commentary... Although infinitely better than when Alan Smith commentates...

Does anyone have a link for English commentary which I can listen too over watching it on TV. I don't use VPN's or anything like that so only interested in a genuine link which will work.

Many thanks

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Not used it for a while and think it was talksport Australia or something like that where they had commentary.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

GeordieBorn said:


> Not used it for a while and think it was talksport Australia or something like that where they had commentary.


Thanks GB I will look into it :fingerscrossed:


----------

